# [Solved] vmware-modules error

## Gentoo_love

Помогите собрать VmWare

Ошибка при сборке vmware-modules

Причём пробовал разные версии.

ядро 2.6.26

```

Calculating dependencies ... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.22 to /

 * VMware-player-2.0.5-109488.i386.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ... [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking VMware-player-2.0.5-109488.i386.tar.gz ;-) ...                [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.26-gentoo-r1_r3/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.26-gentoo-r1_r3

>>> Unpacking source...

 * Checking kernel options ...

 * [UNUSED_SYMBOLS] is not enabled in the kernel

  [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking VMware-player-2.0.5-109488.i386.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.22/work

>>> Unpacking ./vmware-player-distrib/lib/modules/source//vmmon.tar to /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.22/work

 * Converting vmmon-only/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...

  [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking ./vmware-player-distrib/lib/modules/source//vmnet.tar to /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.22/work

 * Converting vmnet-only/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...

  [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking ./vmware-player-distrib/lib/modules/source//vmblock.tar to /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.22/work

 * Converting vmblock-only/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...

  [ ok ]

 * Applying 1.0.0.22-makefile-kernel-dir.patch ...

  [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.22/work ...

 * Preparing vmmon module

Using 2.6.x kernel build system.

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.26-gentoo-r1_r3/build M=$PWD SRCROOT=$PWD/. modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.26-gentoo-r1'

make[1]: предупреждение: сервер задач недоступен: используется -j1.

Добавьте `+' к правилу в родительском make.

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.22/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.o

distcc[31905] ERROR: compile (null) on localhost failed

In file included from include/linux/gfp.h:4,

                 from include/linux/slab.h:12,

                 from include/linux/percpu.h:5,

                 from include/asm/local.h:4,

                 from include/linux/module.h:19,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.22/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:12:

include/linux/mmzone.h:18:26: error: linux/bounds.h: Нет такого файла или каталога

include/linux/mmzone.h:197:5: warning: "MAX_NR_ZONES" is not defined

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.22/work/vmmon-only/./include/vmci_kernel_defs.h:26,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.22/work/vmmon-only/./common/vmciContext.h:19,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.22/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.h:21,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.22/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:84:

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.22/work/vmmon-only/./include/compat_wait.h:37:5: warning: "VMW_HAVE_EPOLL" is not defined

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.22/work/vmmon-only/./include/compat_wait.h:43:5: warning: "VMW_HAVE_EPOLL" is not defined

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.22/work/vmmon-only/./include/compat_page.h:5,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.22/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:120:

include/linux/mm.h:429:63: warning: "NR_PAGEFLAGS" is not defined

include/linux/mm.h:477:62: warning: "NR_PAGEFLAGS" is not defined

distcc[31904] ERROR: compile /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.22/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c on 192.168.1.4 failed

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.22/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.o] Ошибка 1

make[2]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.22/work/vmmon-only] Ошибка 2

make[1]: *** [sub-make] Ошибка 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.26-gentoo-r1'

make: *** [vmmon.ko] Ошибка 2

 * 

 * ERROR: app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.22 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, 

 *             environment, line 3238:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2457:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                                               CC=\"$(get-KERNEL_CC)\"                                                 LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"     ${BUILD_FIXES}                                           ${BUILD_PARAMS}                                                 ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)" LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc LDFLAGS=   auto-build VMWARE_VER=VME_V604 KERNEL_DIR=/usr/src/linux KBUILD_OUTPUT=/lib/modules/2.6.26-gentoo-r1_r3/build

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/app-emulation:vmware-modules-1.0.0.22:20081006-174606.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.22/temp/environment'.

 *

```

Last edited by Gentoo_love on Sun Oct 26, 2008 7:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Laitr Keiows

Возможно, дело в этом:

```
 * [UNUSED_SYMBOLS] is not enabled in the kernel 
```

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=231356

----------

## Gentoo_love

В make.conf вставил

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

Ещё нужно в конфиг ядра поправить.

Ядро пересоберу, когда 2.6.27 выйдет.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Gentoo_love wrote:*   

> В make.conf вставил
> 
> CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

 

Это нужно в конфиге ядра поправлять  :Wink: 

----------

## Gentoo_love

Точно!

Я вставил в make.conf

И мне emerge стал писать 

[UNUSED_SYMBOLS] is enabled in your kernel  

Но по прежнему и не собралось.

Вот это меня и сбило с толку.

Видимо можно в make.conf опции сборки ядра вставлять? Или я ошибаюсь...

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Gentoo_love wrote:*   

> Видимо можно в make.conf опции сборки ядра вставлять? Или я ошибаюсь...

 

Только в .config, да и то лучше их через make menuconfig.

----------

## Gentoo_love

Да это-то понятно, всегда через menuconfig делал.

Потом sudo genkernel --oldconfig all

Просто интересно, ведь emerge не стал ругаться на make.conf (В случае ошибки он её пишет).

А принял как опцию и её обработал.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Gentoo_love wrote:*   

> Просто интересно, ведь emerge не стал ругаться на make.conf (В случае ошибки он её пишет).

 

Он её просто проигнорировал. К примеру, CFLAGS тоже не воспринимаются emerge, их содержимое ему безразлично. Но они важны для gcc.

----------

## Gentoo_love

Пересобрал. Для тех у кого не получится, читать тут http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/kernel-2.6.27-compile-problem-675781/

Не помогла пересборка

Единственное что в место

[UNUSED_SYMBOLS] is not enabled in the kernel 

Пишет

[UNUSED_SYMBOLS] is enabled in your kernel 

Пока собрал VirtualBox

Устраивает.

----------

## Gentoo_love

Выяснил, проблема в VmWare

С ядром 2.6.27 не работает

Не может собраться vmmon.ko

В ядре, начиная с 2.6.26 код который для сборки нужен выкинули.

Видел патч лечащий эту проблему.

Ссылку не запомнил.

Будем ждать новых релизов.

Пока пользуюсь VirtualBox

----------

